# hilton8r's 67 goat



## hilton8r (Jul 21, 2017)

An opportunity presented itself towards the end of 2017 for me to purchase a 1967 Pontiac GTO hardtop from my close friend's father in law. The vehicle was manufactured in Fremont, California, and purchased new at Suburban Pontiac in Bellflower, California.

I'm the second owner, and slightly frustrated that I'm just now beginning to get it running again. I figured I'd start a thread to document my experience.

I plugged in an old beat up keyboard to type since I still have dirt and grime on my hands after washing them a couple of times!








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## DIRT-GOAT (Jun 25, 2018)

Cool car! Doesn't look to terrible.. from the outside! Keep posting!


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

Looks straight, and unmolested besides those turbo fins. Pull her out and wash'er up and show us what you have to work with. Don't forget the nooks and crannies. A set of wheels would be first on my wish list. Start with inspection/replacement of any rubber hoses especially gas as they will crack but not enough to leak, they will suck air in and its cheap insurance for not torching your hood (don't ask). Depending on how long it's been sitting (and why). Add in some plugs and fluids get it to fire and you can shake it down from there.

You'll find lots of help on here. I did my first resto here 7 years ago and i ended up doing everything on the car myself except short block work, including bodywork and paint, and i am a carpenter by trade.


----------



## DIRT-GOAT (Jun 25, 2018)

Instg8ter said:


> Looks straight, and unmolested besides those turbo fins. Pull her out and wash'er up and show us what you have to work with. Don't forget the nooks and crannies. A set of wheels would be first on my wish list. Start with inspection/replacement of any rubber hoses especially gas as they will crack but not enough to leak, they will suck air in and its cheap insurance for not torching your hood (don't ask). Depending on how long it's been sitting (and why). Add in some plugs and fluids get it to fire and you can shake it down from there.
> 
> You'll find lots of help on here. I did my first resto here 7 years ago and i ended up doing everything on the car myself except short block work, including bodywork and paint, and i am a carpenter by trade.


Looks great! Awesome job!


----------



## hilton8r (Jul 21, 2017)

I've been in and out of the hospital since last September and have accomplished diddly squat. I recently painted my garage floor which required me to completely empty the garage. I was able to organize my tools, and have cleared up enough room to actually do some work. The picture in my first post is not my garage. That's the day I picked it up from the original owner.

I removed the fuel tank, and cleaned it inside and out. I painted it with Eastwood tank tone paint. The tank and sending unit are in great condition. I replaced the fuel sock, seal, and retainer clip on the sending unit. I also bought new rubber fuel lines. I'll install the fuel tank on the 4th of July in between burgers.

I replaced the transmission cooler lines. I thought it would be less than an hour, but I was only off by 500 percent... I just cut the upper line close enough to get a socket on it to remove it. I cut an old wrench in half to allow me to get the new line reattached. I will invest in some line wrenches if I live long enough to ever replace them again. The upper line is connected to the passenger side of the radiator. I'm curious if it even matters if the lines were reversed.

I'm waiting on the correct radiator insulators, before I button up the radiator. I ordered the wrong insulators because I was told the original 3 row radiator was converted to a 4 row, and the tanks were reused. My garage was such a mess, I didn't want to take an hour to dig it out for a measurement. I'm thinking it was always a 4 row. I bought new radiator hoses, clamps, and inner spring.

I purchased the P168 A/C seal kit ($39) & the P168DK A/C seal fastener kit ($73) from Ames. So far, I've only worked on the baffles to the left & right of the radiator. I thought the fasteners were defective, but I was told there were installation notes. The two arms on the fastener are stuck together from being painted. The arms should be separated slightly, probably with a small screw driver and needle nose pliers. And be sure to not press them in at an angle. I had one of the arms snap off of three of them when I pressed them in. They can be purchased individually (P168DC). I'll work on the remaining baffles in a few weeks.

I purchased a Mobile 1 oil filter, Rotella 15w-45 motor oil (non-synthetic HDEO), Valvoline Max Life Dex/Merc automatic transmission fluid (synthetic), and Prestone Dex Cool coolant. I'll replace the ATF on the 4th of July as well.


----------



## hilton8r (Jul 21, 2017)

Instg8ter said:


> Looks straight, and unmolested besides those turbo fins. Pull her out and wash'er up and show us what you have to work with. Don't forget the nooks and crannies. A set of wheels would be first on my wish list. Start with inspection/replacement of any rubber hoses especially gas as they will crack but not enough to leak, they will suck air in and its cheap insurance for not torching your hood (don't ask). Depending on how long it's been sitting (and why). Add in some plugs and fluids get it to fire and you can shake it down from there.


I've got the fuel lines covered. The wires look good, but I should pick up a spare set of plugs... AC Delco, Bosch, NGK ??? 

I'm pretty sure the original paint was single stage. I'm not too happy about this, but I had the car in the driveway while painting the garage floor, and it was raining cats and dogs. I put some tarps over the GTO, and there must have been some chemicals on the tarps. When I washed it, the rags were picking up some of the blue from the paint. There are some streaks as well. I also got a scratch and a couple of chips in the paint. The paint was nowhere near perfect, but I this ordeal definitely did not help the cause. When it's running under it's own power, I will wash and detail it as best as possible.

I have new in the box set of 14 x 6 silver Rallye I 5 on 4.75" with 4.25" back spacing rims. I think they are made by wheel vintiques. I'm not sure if I'll have to grind a bit to fit over the calipers or not. They came with the car, so I'll probably use them when I win the lottery and can afford some decent tires.

Going to need a radiator cap too. 15 or 16 psi ???


----------

